# Mahi Mahi



## cuda14 (Aug 15, 2015)

First time posting on this forum. My dad and I are down from Oklahoma with our kayaks. We ran into some mahi mahi about a mile off shore. We put in by some condos about a mile or two west of the pier. The fish were around a log that was floating out there. We were catching them on cigar minnows. Tomorrow is our last day here but we were pumped to finally get into some fish especially mahi!


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Can't beat that


----------



## Hobart (Nov 27, 2012)

Nice Job! Now your hooked for life!


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice report and photos. You and your dad will always remember this trip to Florida. 

Thank for sharing.


----------



## TN-Trout Head (Sep 23, 2014)

*Mahi Pics*

One the prettiest fish in salt water. Nice catch and yes, you will remember this for many moons.
Congrats.


----------



## saii (Mar 7, 2011)

Nice fish! I love their colors. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice. Congrats


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Welcome aboard and welcome to Florida....it probably won't be your last trip!!! Congrats on ya'll getting some excellent eats. Your next trip, ya'll will have to try fer some bulls at the 3MB!!! Safe travels!


----------



## Tom044 (Mar 20, 2013)

Welcome to the site and great catch guys.Good eats there glad you guys did good.


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

you lucky bastards!!!


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Looked like a nice catch! Looked like yall had some fun with a few Bonito and Hardtails?! We will usually chunk those up for chum to keep the Mahi around. Anything that bends a rod makes for a great fishing trip! Where were yall? Panama City? 
Congrats on the successful day! Hope yall do well today (Wed).


----------



## cuda14 (Aug 15, 2015)

Nope, we were staying in Pensacola. Those little Bonito kept trashing my sabikis. Four or five would hit and just wrap themselves up in a mess. How do yall secure your sabikis rig in the yaks?


----------



## Salt Lines (Apr 4, 2013)

I wrap my sabikis around a wine cork and imbed the hooks. I use wine corks to float things and to secure hooks. I have a few zip tied to my milk crate so I can quickly stow a lure if I need to free up my hands


----------



## lake13 (Jan 22, 2013)

Like the wine cork, usually Ziploc them.

Kyle McDowell
PR Dir
One More Cast


----------



## cuda14 (Aug 15, 2015)

That's a a great idea. Do you drill a hole through the ones you zip tie to your crate?


----------



## Salt Lines (Apr 4, 2013)

I just put the zip tie around the entire cork and zip it to the milk crate (I may have drilled holes in the milk crate for this). But I have many corks with holes drilled in them so I can thread some paracord through to float my scissors, nail clippers, and other small items.


----------

